# Solved: Can't uninstall Microsoft Security Essentials



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I am trying to help someone with the following computer:

Acer Aspire 7560, AMD Quad Core 1.5 GHz processor, 4 GB RAM, 750 GB HD, Win 7 Home Premium SP1 64 bit.

At some point in time, both the Comcast Constant Guard security software and Microsoft Security Essentials were installed. The user complained that the computer was very slow (and that the problem seemed to start after the installation of the Constant Guard software).

I installed Malwarebytes and ran it to check for malicious software, that, perhaps, the other 2 security software applications might have missed - and that might be slowing the computer down. Malwarebytes found no problems.

So my tentative hypothesis was that Constant Guard and MSE were conflicting with each other and causing the slow down. My next step was to try and uninstall MSE. Unfortunately, MSE did not show up in either the Windows Programs and Features list or in the programs list provided by Revo Uninstaller. The Hunter mode of Revo did not work.

Therefore, I tried to delete the executable file, with the idea that I could run a registry cleaner to clean out the left over files. That did not work. This message was displayed:

"You require permission from SYSTEM . . . ."

I checked the User Accounts - there is only one user, and it an admin account.

I then searched this forum, but I did not find anything I could determine as relevant. A Google search turned up a Microsoft removal tool (MicrosoftFixit5035.msi) from http://download.microsoft.com. I downloaded that and ran it. Now, if I try to launch MSE, this message is displayed:

"An error has occurred in the program during initialization . . . . Error code 0x80070002"

However, when I look at Windows Explorer, all of the files are still there, and I still can't manually delete them.

I even tried right clicking on the executable file, then on Properties/Advanced to try and enable "editing," but that didn't work either.

So, finally, my question:

Can anyone provide a way to remove the MSE files from this computer.

To the best I can determine, MSE is not running, so it is not conflicting with Constant Guard. The computer does not seem to be running slow at this point, but I want to remove those unnecessary files.

Presumably, Constant Guard is providing the anti-virus capability, although I can't find anything on the web that provides a useful description of its features.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Found this MS link for uninstalling MSE: ( if this version # is what you have )

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2483120


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re MSE and if you WISH its uninstall - although I would NOT recommend that
I would simply disable it and therefore it is not running as such and will not in any way interfere with Comcast

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2435760

* NOTE please as my colleague has mentioned*
*Note* Use this Knowledge Base article only if you are running Microsoft Security Essentials version 1.0.1963 or an earlier version (1.0.1407.0, 1.0.1500.0, 1.0.1610.0, 1.0.1961.0). If you're running a version of Microsoft Security Essentials that begin with the number 2, visit:

2483120
(http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2483120) 
How to manually uninstall Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.1963 if you cannot uninstall it by using the Add or Remove Programs item

2. Comcast Constant Guard includes Norton and IMHO and I am by no means the only person on this site, who is of this opinion - NORTON will certainly adversely effect performance
http://customer.comcast.com/help-an...load-nortons-constant-guard-protection-suite/

3. If you have not watched carefully when installing malwarebytes it is very easy to end up with the 30 day trial of the professional version, which does provide real time protection and will frequently not run well with Norton

4. It is my recommendation that you reinstall MSE, use that and the FREE version of malwarebytes as a regular scan to confirm the results of the MSE scan, ON BOTH only quick scans are needed, unless something is found.

5. You should also check that Windows Defender is disabled, as that provides only anti spyware and adware protection. It is inbuilt in 7 and will be disabled when MSE is installed and running but not necessarily with Norton or Comcast constant guard and it will adversely effect performance - if left running

6. When you have decided which way you are going with this - if you are uninstalling NORTON, presuming it is installed with Comcast Constant Guard then you need to run the Norton uninstall tool

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, but I found the kb/2483120 article. It doesn't work. All Appwiz.cpl does is open the Programs and Features choice in Control panel. As I mentioned in my initial post, MSE is not visible in the list.

I installed the free version of Malwarebytes which does not run in the background. I will check Windows Defender status. I am familiar with the criticism of Norton. It may be worthwhile to uninstall Constant Guard (and Norton, using the removal tool from that link you provided) and substitute something else. I await feedback from the user.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re 


> Thanks, but I found the kb/2483120 article. It doesn't work. All Appwiz.cpl does is open the Programs and Features choice in Control panel. *As I mentioned in my initial post, MSE is not visible in the list*


I would not with respect have sent it you if that was all it contained, as I did read your comment in your original post

There is far more detail on the link I sent than simply the programs and features

That is merely the start of the suggestions on the link



> *This article describes how to uninstall Microsoft Security Essentials if you cannot uninstall it in Control Panel by using the Add or Remove Programs item or the Programs and Features* item in Windows Vista and Windows 7. We recommend that you verify that you cannot uninstall by using Add or Remove Programs first.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, thanks for your follow up message.

I did notice the other instructions in that link. However, they discuss editing the Registry - which I can try, although, unless I am mistaken, that will only disable MSE.

I suppose I can consider that sufficient, since I want to avoid security software conflicts that might slow down the computer, although I would prefer to delete all of the MSE files.

Will the registry edit allow me to delete those files?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are the full instructions 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sentials/316493c2-8885-46b0-afba-28ebd45c0838

with the easy way, the more involved and the full procedure

The easy way is - 
Have you run the Microsoft Fixit as that is the easiest way if it works

However as I said at the start my advice would be if you are sticking with Comcast etc to


> I would simply disable it and therefore it is not running as such and will not in any way interfere with Comcast


and then with just one click you have a support and confirmation scan.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks again for your info.

I have run one "Fixit," but I see there are 2. I will try the other one when I next get a chance to work on that computer (which will be next week).

If that doesn't work, I will try the instructions in the http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sentials/316493c2-8885-46b0-afba-28ebd45c0838 link.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Yes I refer to this one
*Use our FixIt Tool to uninstall Microsoft Security Essentials. *
*This tool is designed to fix un-installation issues like, MSE registry issues, removes remnants of Microsoft Security Essentials from your computer.*
a. To do this run the FixIt tool from the following links.
b. Click the below link and select *Run Now* button.
http://support.microsoft.com/mats/Program_Install_and_Uninstall
c. After downloading and running for the first time
d. Select *Run *on smallpop-up window and select *Run *on Internet Explorer-Security Warning Window.
e. Select *Detect problems and let me select the files to apply.*
f. Select *Uninstalling.*
g. After detecting problems Select *Microsoft Security Client* to uninstall and click *Next.*
h. Repeat the steps from *b to f* and, this time select *Microsoft Antimalware* from list to uninstall and click *Next.*

Good luck with it

Mark it solved pleased when it is


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It will be late next week before I can work on that computer again.


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

The Program Install Uninstall FixIt tool didn't completely work. After running it, MSE no longer shows up in the list of programs displayed in the All Programs list. MSE does not show up when I search for it using the search box in the Start menu. However, a number of the files are still installed on the hard drive, under Microsoft Security client (visible when viewed with Windows Explorer).

Microsoft Antimalware did not appear in the list of programs to uninstall when I ran the FixIt utility. And, the remaining files (or most of them) are Antimalware files. I cannot delete them - I get the "You require permission from SYSTEM to make changes to this file." That's despite the fact there is only one user and that user is an admin user.

CCleaner registry cleaner doesn't see anything that I can relate to these files. It does see 4 items in

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services:

.Net Crypt
.Net Main
.Net Security
.Net Semaphore

but it cannot remove them - it just goes into an "endless loop" (i.e, the animated circle show it is trying to delete the items, but it doesn't complete).

Any ideas? I am not sure this is critical, as MSE appears to have been removed, and should not conflict with the Comcast security software.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO you are concerning yourself about something that is of no consequence.
The simple fact is, as I mentioned earlier, that MSE if real time protection is disabled , will not run and therefore cannot possibly interfere with any other AV

Windows Defender the antispyware/adware packaged with Windows 7 is in the same position
You cannot uninstall that, as it is part of the Windows 7 package - so you simply ensure it is turned off

The same over riding principle applies to MSE - IMHO - which of course is the view I have held since then start of the topic


> 1. Re MSE and if you WISH its uninstall - although I would NOT recommend that
> I would simply disable it and therefore it is not running as such and will not in any way interfere with Comcast


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

OK,

Consider this problem solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers hope all goes well with it


----------

